# Some of my 180 gallon residents ...



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

I was playing around with the camera and thought I'd show you some of the good (and the bad) in my 180.

The good? ... here's some pics of the "kids" ...

The bad? ... the same pics showing the crap growing on the plants. It's slowly improving, but it got pretty bad.




























Anyway, I'm enjoying all of it, the good, the bad and the ugly. Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed the pics.

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

quite nice.

gotta love a school of roselines


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you for sharing, I love the gourami.


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

I second the gourami's are sweet looking. nice school of rainbows...


----------



## sandyyu (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks for share...
nice..one


----------



## cynkatt (Nov 10, 2007)

ooo i know ur post wasnt about the pearls but i also keep pearls,just wanted to say they look really nice schooling like thatin your tank!

they are such a pretty gourami!



JohnInFlorida said:


> I was playing around with the camera and thought I'd show you some of the good (and the bad) in my 180.
> 
> The good? ... here's some pics of the "kids" ...
> 
> ...


----------

